# The Pirate Bay Runs on 21 “Raid-Proof” VPS



## Belucci (Sep 28, 2014)

They discuss in vague detail how they are running the most wanted site on the internet.

Source: http://torrentfreak.com/the-pirate-bay-runs-on-21-raid-proof-virtual-machines-140921/

What do you guys think about this setup?


----------



## rmlhhd (Sep 28, 2014)

Old News.


----------



## drmike (Sep 28, 2014)

The Pirate Bay runs illegal content.  Like all semi-competent criminals they use burners, drops, etc.   This is the hosting version thereof.

Pirate Bay has been rather craptastic for a number of years.  Just rather barren.  Surprised it isn't ran on a fleet of Raspberry Pi's at this point.


----------



## Munzy (Sep 28, 2014)

Also "Raid-Proof" is a lie....

FBI calls up and boom they have instant access to the VM pretty much, and as @Francisco has pointed out, there is a way to get past the encryption.


----------



## drmike (Sep 28, 2014)

RAID proof in their world means most likely they have logging off or backhauling such to other roving locations.

The VPS model would be light resource boxes... Not a ton of disk... Not a ton of computation power.

Me, I for some reason think they still have centralized operation in unnamed DC and just are using said VPS instances as a sophisticated reverse proxy setup.


----------



## Belucci (Sep 30, 2014)

It kinda feels like this community hates them?


----------



## Francisco (Sep 30, 2014)

Belucci said:


> It kinda feels like this community hates them?


I love TPB, I live off them usually 

People don't like lies is all. There was the one where they claimed they were hosting out of North Korea,

but it was just they SWIP'd some blocks there or got a NK /24.

Francisco


----------



## Belucci (Oct 1, 2014)

Francisco said:


> I love TPB, I live off them usually
> 
> 
> People don't like lies is all. There was the one where they claimed they were hosting out of North Korea,
> ...


Nah, this was just a joke they openly admitted later, they often do jokes like this, like the one they said they will be soon hosted off drones or something.

Anyway, now really don't know if this is a lie. It sounds quite legit to me.


----------



## Francisco (Oct 1, 2014)

Belucci said:


> Nah, this was just a joke they openly admitted later, they often do jokes like this, like the one they said they will be soon hosted off drones or something.
> 
> Anyway, now really don't know if this is a lie. It sounds quite legit to me.


Honestly once the site ditched the tracker and went pure magnet links it became MUCH easier to move around. Now you just have the database with a simple string of text for the magnet, you don't have to deal with a ton of .torrent files. You also save the overhead of dealing with a very large tracker.

Back in the day I helped run a fairly large anime tracker and it was always a real drain on us to keep up with high seed peaks. We had no real funding past whatever money the staff put into it as well as a little bit off ads.

At one point we used a 'PHP' based tracker (not just front end, actual tracking) and man oh man did it hurt.

Francisco


----------



## KuJoe (Oct 1, 2014)

Some nerdy stuff for the geeks here:

https://rdns.im/the-pirate-bay-north-korean-hosting-no-its-fake

https://rdns.im/the-pirate-bay-north-korean-hosting-no-its-fake-p2

I know they are from last year but still a fun read.


----------



## Kruno (Oct 1, 2014)

Francisco said:


> People don't like lies is all. There was the one where they claimed they were hosting out of North Korea,
> 
> 
> but it was just they SWIP'd some blocks there or got a NK /24.


No. Their /24 has always been owned by the same company. It's not what the did.

https://rdns.im/the-pirate-bay-north-korean-hosting-no-its-fake

https://rdns.im/the-pirate-bay-north-korean-hosting-no-its-fake-p2


----------



## AThomasHowe (Oct 1, 2014)

I don't believe in criminal charges for piracy if you're not profiting finically from someone else's IP and I don't believe that law enforcement should waste their time on indexers and trackers.

TPB is in a weird position though. I agree with a lot of their political stances and am pretty impressed by things like the Pirate Party... but I don't know, they're not as interesting now they're not as fun anymore. The only reason they're sill open is the MPAA and associated groups would ride that victory for a very, very long time. 

 I miss when this was as political as TPB ever got outside a few harsh words when places like Suprnova and TorrentSpy closed. OiNK closing was the beginning of the new era of piracy. The Hydra will always live on, you can't suppress the flow of cultural information.


----------

